# What color tie for a pink shirt?



## hth2002

I am expanded my comfort zone and purchased this pink shirt from Brooks Brothers. I will be wearing it the office without a sports jacket.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=PINK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=Pink&sectionsize=

The photo shows a red tie, which I think is too much red and pink for work.

What kind of ties do you use for pink shirts?


----------



## ExpertiseInNone

Pink is a very versatile color. I have seen black, navy, blue, light blue, green, and red on pink shirts. If you have a decent tie collection, you should be able to match a tie with this shirt very easily.


----------



## Tonyp

Sans jacket, I would match the tie with the color trousers. Meaning that if your wear gray pants, a tie with some gray mixed in would work. I always like to keep a color of the shirt in the tie.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I'd recommend charcoal trousers and a navy-background tie with some pink in the design, like these:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...color=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Sean1982

A red tie is fine with such a muted pink. I'd wear my red striped or spotted ties, navy with small red spots tie, or a navy with white spots tie, amongst others.


----------



## Jimmy2Dimes

Same as you would wear with white


----------



## phillyesq

You can wear just about anything with that shirt. I particularly like blues and browns with pink. As mentioned above, a blue tie with pink in the design would work very well.


----------



## AlanC

You might reconsider the no jacket idea.


----------



## Jovan

I'm with AlanC. Tie without a coat seems a little... lonely.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

1. Light blue with the pink shirt.

2. In my opinion, a tie without a jacket is one of the worst sins you can commit with your clothes on. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CuffDaddy

hth2002 said:


> I will be wearing it the office without a sports jacket.


Coming to the office with a tie but not jacket (as opposed to doffing the jacket once you're in, and putting it back on for departure) *SCREAMS* "I work in the mailroom or am a cubicle-dweller with no hope of ever having a door." Throw a blazer or sport coat on as you leave the house, walk through the front door of the office with some dignity, hang it up when you get to work, put it on again at "Miller time," and walk out with your head held high.


----------



## kkollwitz

"2. In my opinion, a tie without a jacket is one of the worst sins you can commit with your clothes on."

It always gives me the impression that the man doesn't want to wear a tie or a jacket, but plea-bargains himself into wearing a tie.


----------



## hth2002

I love the advice for brown ties or a navy with a little pink. Thank you so much for advice. I have a few ties that I can use.

I am business analyst. I can't get away with wearing jackets every day, when none of the vice presidents are without a jacket. 
I have only seen senior management and the corporate lawyers in suits.

Going without a jacket is the typical dress code for hot and humid Houston. I don't want to be the overdressed cubicle dweller who thinks he is better than the vice presidents and assistant vice presidents. It's best to follow the dress code. I am dressed better than 90% of the supervisors and managers with just Brooks Brothers pants, Harvie & Hudson shirts, Allen Edmonds shoes, and no jacket.


----------



## shirtguy

light blue with pink dots


----------



## cdavant

1) Almost any blue will work.

2) Doctors wear ties without jackets or lab coats all the time. A primary care office is no place for a nice jacket, but I'll get at least six ties this Christmas of which two, maybe three, can actually be worn. I just stuff it in my shirt when I'm making a hole in something or other times when it gets in the way.


----------



## Jovan

I liked the way Brownshoe pulled off a green BB#1 with a pink OCBD.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Jovan said:


> I liked the way Brownshoe pulled off a green BB#1 with a pink OCBD.


Very Sweet Briarish. Very classic.

A dark-green wool-challis print tie looks especially well with a classic BB OCBD in pink.


----------



## Serenus

I echo patentlawyerNYC...light blue with pink. It goes well with a lot of stuff.


----------



## FIHTies

Some Visual Ideas from my Blog. You may have to scroll down to get to the ties.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Serenus said:


> I echo patentlawyerNYC...light blue with pink. It goes well with a lot of stuff.


Here we have a man with taste! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

I suppose I go against the grain here, but light blue with pink strikes me as being too Easter-y.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Jovan said:


> I suppose I go against the grain here, but light blue with pink strikes me as being too Easter-y.


Dude, I'm with you.

The combo seems a little cotton-candyish to _moi._


----------



## FIHTies

Whats wrong with cotton candy??? :devil:


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC

Jovan said:


> I suppose I go against the grain here, but light blue with pink strikes me as being too Easter-y.


Are you saying that you hate Baby Jesus?!?!!? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I know it's just down to preference, but I personally don't think a pastel or quasi-pastel on top of another pastel looks optimal. I like the combo of a light-blue tie and a navy suit, but usually choose a white shirt in that case--that's just me.


----------



## Dovid

A solid black, charcoal, dark burgundy or very dark blue tie would be a masculine counterpoint to a pink shirt. The choice would be guided by the color of suit you are wearing. Lighter color ties don't seem to play off the shirt as well.


----------

